
Memeful comments extension for Visual Studio - ingve
http://mariusbancila.ro/blog/2017/11/23/memeful-comments-extension-for-visual-studio/
======
Insanity
This seems so annoying. I'd really hope to never encounter code "comments"
with just links to a useless gif.

On the other hand, it does look like a fun side project!

